#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  The Pipeline Defect Assessment Manual (PDAM)

## maggot

Hi all,



I'm wondering if anyone has this manual" The Pipeline Defect Assessment Manual (PDAM)"  from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Please share.See More: The Pipeline Defect Assessment Manual (PDAM)

----------


## aps70

I hope that this document is the one you are looking for.
 Greetings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anaamikaa

link to bne chceked

----------


## aps70

"Unassigned file limit of 10 downloads reached."
you should react quickly
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smahesh070

please upload in 4shared.com or ifile.it

----------


## Nabili

Dear colleague aps70
I am very interested in this manual but I could not download  it, it appears there is a total download of 10 which has been reached. Please uploade tto ifile or other host, Thanks a lot

----------


## Arielnmdq

Hello, Im looking for this document too. Could you please send it to me at arielnmdq@gmail.com. Thanks!

----------


## aps70

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## danielo

thank u

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post aps70!
Keep up!!!

----------


## Yuri47

10 dowbloads limit  :Frown: . Maybe You can send this very usefull file directly yuri.morozov@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## DSB123

10 downloads limit reached. Please re-upload.

----------


## Jinny Varkey

Can u share the PDAM with me too ... 


my email in jinnyvarkey@gmail.comSee More: The Pipeline Defect Assessment Manual (PDAM)

----------


## mustafaemret

thanks for pipeline repair manual. we appreciate that

----------


## chesy

Thank you very much

----------


## sumon emam

thanks

----------


## kuba123

Please, could somebody re upload PDAM or send me to my email gottvaldj@gmail.com? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Fenguin62

I would like to download this file - can someone please send me the link or email me the file at gbryant@acuren.com?

thanks in advance

----------


## chesy

Please, could somebody re upload PDAM or send me to my email silviacerrada@yahoo.es?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

It's just an article...
The Effect of Dents in Pipelines - Guidance in the Pipeline Defect Assessment Manual (PDAM) - Cosham . Hopkins 2003.pdf	0.095 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## FATHI

..thanks..could you post PDEM again , I have missed that..

----------


## wiwiz2000

Dear All....could any one upload again PDAM (Pipeline Defect Assessment Manual) or email me to wiwiz2000@yahoo.com...All link are dead
Thank you

----------


## virgoengr

@ aps70 and Nabilia; Pls upload the PDAM Manual again.

It will be so nice of you

Regards

----------


## ukok

please re-upload for PDAM..Thanks

----------


## emadf

can any one email me PDAM:emad.farahani@gmail.com or upload it again


it would be appreciatedSee More: The Pipeline Defect Assessment Manual (PDAM)

----------


## vslaser

Hi all, I understand that the thread is quite old now. However, I am keen on reading this manual and thought its a good idea to request the group to kindly share the manual... could someone please email it to me on vslaser@gmail.com or post a link here? It would be great favor done by you if you could.

Thanks
Vijay

----------


## vslaser

Hi all, I understand that the thread is quite old now. However, I am keen on reading this manual and thought its a good idea to request the group to kindly share the manual... could someone please email it to me on vslaser@gmail.com or post a link here? It would be great favor done by you if you could.

Thanks
Vijay

----------


## sumon emam

I hope following attachment is your requirement:

----------


## vslaser

Thanks Sumon (for posting the document on PDAM) and Antonio (for e-mailing the PDAM document)

I am a new member in this group and I already find this a very helpful one. I will do my bit where I can in the group and try to be active in this one.

Thanks and best regards,
Vijay

----------


## vslaser

Thanks Sumon (for posting the document on PDAM) and Antonio (for e-mailing the PDAM document)

I am a new member in this group and I already find this a very helpful one. I will do my bit where I can in the group and try to be active in this one.

Thanks and best regards,
Vijay

----------


## vslaser

Hi all,

I was wondering how a level 3 Finite Element Analysis (FEA) of pipeline defect compares with level 1 and 2 analysis based on various defect assessment standards (ASME B31G, RSTRENG and API 579) in terms of being conservative. What I mean is:

Is there a way of comparing the results of FEA based defect assessment with results of defect assessment based on these standards?

Any help will be great. I am new to pipeline defect assessment field so kindly pardon me for stupid questions.

Regards,
Vijay

----------


## vslaser

Hi all,

I was wondering how a level 3 Finite Element Analysis (FEA) of pipeline defect compares with level 1 and 2 analysis based on various defect assessment standards (ASME B31G, RSTRENG and API 579) in terms of being conservative. What I mean is:

Is there a way of comparing the results of FEA based defect assessment with results of defect assessment based on these standards?

Any help will be great. I am new to pipeline defect assessment field so kindly pardon me for stupid questions.

Regards,
Vijay

----------


## aps70

good morning 
First, it is not a silly question 
what you ask is a little complex. 
I give one example, a corrosion assessed by B31.G 
for you to try to match the results, the FEA analysis should be considering the plasticity of the material, after this exceeded SMYS because B31.G considers that corrosion failure until the flow stress is exceeded. 
another point is that the corrosion should have an elliptical shape in profile, because that's the way you think B31.G. if the shape is away from the elliptical shape, have major differences. 
The B31.G only consider the stress are generated by internal pressure only if the FEA analysis applied load will exist other differences. 
regards

----------


## aps70

good morning 
First, it is not a silly question 
what you ask is a little complex. 
I give one example, a corrosion assessed by B31.G 
for you to try to match the results, the FEA analysis should be considering the plasticity of the material, after this exceeded SMYS because B31.G considers that corrosion failure until the flow stress is exceeded. 
another point is that the corrosion should have an elliptical shape in profile, because that's the way you think B31.G. if the shape is away from the elliptical shape, have major differences. 
The B31.G only consider the stress are generated by internal pressure only if the FEA analysis applied load will exist other differences. 
regards

----------


## aps70

Im Sorry

"The B31.G only consider the stress are generated by internal pressure only if the FEA analysis applied other load, will exist differences. 
regards"

----------


## aps70

Im Sorry

"The B31.G only consider the stress are generated by internal pressure only if the FEA analysis applied other load, will exist differences. 
regards"

----------


## vslaser

Thanks aps70 for the quick response.  :Big Grin: 

See More: The Pipeline Defect Assessment Manual (PDAM)

----------


## Jitu2

Anybody in the forum is having 2nd edition of PDAM which was released in November 2016.

Thanks for your help in advance.

----------


## RSierra

Hello - it won't let me download the attached.  Just a black window - does anyone have this manual that is willing to reupload - much appreciated!  thank you

----------

